# Are you a dentist....



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are good please read on. If not when you have been forewarned cos it's a moan.

Is this normal?
10 days ago I had a root filling and crown fall out (yes a M& S toffee was at fault). Visited the dentist and had a temp filling put in, went back on Wednesday as it would appear that the original dentist missed a second root to the one tooth and the current dentist needed to clean it in advance of having a new root filling put in next week. 1/2 hr of filling and using what appeared to be mini bottle cleaners later and another temporary filling I'm now in severe pain. 
Pain killers not really having any effect, cotton wool soaked in whisky didn't numb it, clove oil does work to some extent, but it burns my gums so can't use it. what can I do? I know it's silly but I have a very strong urge to want to pull out a tooth that doesn't really exist.  

Thanks

A grumbling ginge brushteeth


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am NOT a medical person, but perhaps you need to give things time to settle down, after all you've had someone excavating bits out of your jaw, so its bound to be sore.

Having said that, I would phone up and talk to the dentist, it may have become infected, if not at least they could suggest some stronger pain relief.

You have my utmost sympathy, dental pain is so AWful ! At least you found a dentist......

My o/h recently had similar work done and cost him £800...it wasen't the pain that hurt him, it was the sting in his wallet!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Ginge lovey - tis not always plain sailing having it pulled had my "episode" in April - best thing I ever did eventually but oh boy took ages to recover. I had mine packed with seaweed and eucalyptus which was instant relief but think can only be administered by a dentist

On hindsight wish had had it pulled out years ago.

Have a whinge and moan in chat room later.

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't....... I had a crown post break at the MHF beerfest (no I wasn't opening bottles with my teeth) they couldn't save the root so it was extracted around lunch time today.

Believe me when I say I feel your pain









Having had the moan I have to say the actual extraction went very well my mouth was numbed up with an anaesthetic on a swab before the needles went in. The anaesthetic was very quick acting. The root gave in fairly gracefully ie it didn't break up and I didn't have a numb face for long - no dribbling. Total time in the dentist less than 15 mins including the payment.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh poor pets, see I knew I was needed in the chat room tonight for something medical.
Well actually there is nearly always something medically up for discussion in there!!

Ca


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

My hospital appointment a couple of weeks ago turned out to be an inspection by the surgeon to see what needed to be done to my wisdom tooth. I couldn't make an appointment for the extraction, as I won't be back in Somerset until mid September, and an appointment that far in advance would screw up their waiting list figures :roll:. The visible bit of the tooth was loose, and fell off a few days ago. That's OK, but I now have a tiny bit of tooth sticking out from my gum that rubs on my tongue when I eat, swallow or talk. So I'm getting a sore tongue! No idea if I'll be able to get a dentist to do anything about it unless I go all the way back to Minehead.

Before I had my other wisdom teeth out I had some pretty bad infections that were treated by antibiotics, including one that made me feel really ill. I've found the anaesthetics used now are great, as they don't numb your gums, and seem to wear off at just the right rate to avoid any pain at all. I still have a terrified look on my face when I'm in the chair though!


----------

